# 5 Vegas Panatela Cigar Review - Not bad for a skinny



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I usually smoke a toro but I bought a few of these for grins and a quick smoke. They are nice and worth the small price I paid. The burn was smoot...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Panatela Cigar Review - Not bad for a skinny


----------

